# Curry Huffs, Puffs...and Hobbles Off



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "As predictable as Saratoga being the Mecca of horse racing every August, Knicks star-crossed center Eddy Curry pulled up lame last night at Skidmore College. Curry's comeback took a disheartening turn when he strained his right calf during the first scrimmage of training camp while battling for a rebound, jeopardizing his availability for the rest of the week and casting an early pall on Camp Saratoga. Coach Mike D'Antoni said he hopes Curry will return to practice in two days, but the 317-pound center historically is a slow healer. After playing just three games for a total of 12 minutes last season while battling knee and weight problems, Curry arrived at camp 40 pounds lighter, but apparently not light enough.
> 
> "I'm definitely frustrated but not discouraged," Curry said. "I don't think it's serious. I don't think it's anything to worry about too bad."
> 
> "He'll be back in a couple of days, probably," D'Antoni said. "It's too bad. You go two-a-days, you risk guys not quite ready. I expect him to be back in a couple of days. He'll be back."


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/curry_huffs_puffs_and_hobbles_off_BY3Gur1qemUEwtFzvfMLrL


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yesssss, he's _down_ to 317!?!?!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is Eddy Currys year, I can feel it. 

The Knicks get baby Shaq, then Lebron and a championship next year.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Curry missing the rest of camp *
This is the guy that we all wanted contract traded this season for an expiring contract or a Stephen Jackson, Monta Ellis, Boozer, or T-Mac 

http://www.newsday.com/blogs/sports/...over-1.1489878


I recall Curry's first season with the Knicks when I bashed him all season long.....b/c he was a High School "Project-Player" with no college fundamentals at the center position to be in the pros. Curry had look like he needed 2 to 4 years of Georgetown coach John Thompson tuteledge. Headcoach Larry Brown & Assistant coach Mark Aquire found a great sheme on how to use Curry in a rotation on the offensive end of the court by showing Curry how to position him self down-low on the left side and the right side within a 12 second time with his back against the basket. 

When Larry Brown got Fired.....headcoach Isiah Thomas was clueless and uncreative on how to use Curry so he used the same exact scheme Larry Brown used "throw the ball down-low to Curry", but the problem was Isiah used the scheme of "throw the ball down-low" 70% on offense throughout the entire 82 game season without teaching Curry how to kick the ball back out to his teammates, where Curry got double and tripple team and still forced the shot. 
Eddy Curry & David Lee's rebounding in 2006-7 season had the Knicks with a record of 29-34, Lee did a great job at switching with Curry to man the center position to grab the defensive-rebound before catching a season injury. 
Curry was never taught how to position himself for the rebound in the NBA, and needed a bigman coach on the Knicks staff other than Mark Aquire to do something about that weakness. 

In the 2007-8 season with Zach Randolph refusing to go with the "throw the ball down-low to Eddy Curry", and Jamal Crawford assisting Zach by refusing to throw the ball down-low to Curry", headcoach Isiah Thomas let Crawford, Q.Richardson, and Zach Randolph do whatever they wanted on the court the rest of the season by giving each of them 35 mpg in a losing season. Isiah went all out offering Zach Randolph in a trade for whatever on the trade deadline, the Bucks was interested but turned down the offer at the last day of the deadline. 

Coach Dantoni was indirectly called a fool publically by Orlando Magic Headcoach Stan Van Gundy last season for not wanting Patrick Ewing on his coaching staff. Stan Van Gundy got very emotional and said some mean stuff about the Knick organization and its handicaps, but it all centered on coach Dantoni being clueless of training a center and defense into his open court system. Not taking advantage of hiring Patrick Ewing to take care of the Curry, Zach, Lee, and Chandler situation to add Defense/Offense and a hard work ethic within the Knicks frontcourt for these players "PEED" headcoach SVG off last season. 

And everyone who been hoping that Curry come in this training-camp healthy and ready to raise his trade value up so the Knicks could receive something decent in return by trading his upcoming expiring contract by the deadline need to know the Knicks dont have a coach on the bench for Eddy Curry. b/c if Patrick Ewing was an assistant coach for the Knicks the media & fans would make him sole responsible for Curry being the outstanding player in this training-camp.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's a vestigial muscle that 60% of the population doesn't even HAVE...


----------

